# Help Identify This Clicking Noise Please



## glitterjig (Jan 30, 2022)

Can anyone tell me what is causing this annoying clicking? I can feel it in my feet through the pedals - I thought it was coming from inside the crank casing from dry bearings or something but that wasn’t it. Had it greased/serviced and it’s still happening.
Please note: The noise and feelings on my feet through the pedals don’t happen AT ALL until I’ve ridden about 1 mile. Like it gets ‘warmed up’ and starts happening, which is why my repairman and I thought for sure it was the bearings. That has been thoroughly checked out though.


----------



## videoranger (Jan 30, 2022)

Is the chain old? That can cause noise due to chain "stretch" or a stiff link.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2022)

Sounds like the chain might be hitting the guard. Too loud for a bound up chain or bearing issue.


----------



## glitterjig (Jan 30, 2022)

videoranger said:


> Is the chain old? That can cause noise due to chain "stretch" or a stiff link.



Chain is new and properly tightened. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## glitterjig (Jan 30, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Sounds like the chain might be hitting the guard. Too loud for a bound up chain or bearing issue


----------



## glitterjig (Jan 30, 2022)

I so wish it was the chain hitting the guard but the chain is properly tightened. The bearings are newly packed/greased. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 30, 2022)

Bad bearing, hub and crank sprocket out of alignment? Hard to tell not much to break down and figure out.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2022)

That noise has to be the chain hitting the guard or the mounting brackets. I turned the volume to max and no doubt that's the issue. Put the bike in a stand and watch it from the non drive side.


----------



## glitterjig (Jan 30, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> That noise has to be the chain hitting the guard or the mounting brackets. I turned the volume to max and no doubt that's the issue. Put the bike in a stand and watch it from the non drive side.



The noise and feelings on my feet through the pedals don’t happen at all until I’ve ridden about 1 mile.  Like it gets ‘warmed up’ and starts happening, which is why my repairman and I thought for sure it was the bearings. That has been thoroughly checked though.


----------



## glitterjig (Jan 30, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> That noise has to be the chain hitting the guard or the mounting brackets. I turned the volume to max and no doubt that's the issue. Put the bike in a stand and watch it from the non drive side.



The noise doesn’t happen at all until I have ridden 1 mile.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 30, 2022)

Putting the bike in a stand or just flipping it over is a good idea so that one might see what is going on.
[Once I had a chain guard fastener interference (larger 24-tooth rear, locknut replacements) that actually seemed to disappear with gravity in the wrong direction?].
Does the noise go away with the chain guard removed?
Is the noise associated with one area (link) of the chain; and how would one know?
Is the noise associated with one position of the crank?


----------



## glitterjig (Jan 30, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Bad bearing, hub and crank sprocket out of alignment? Hard to tell not much to break down and figure out.



Not the bearings. And the sound doesn’t happen at all until I’ve ridden 1 mile. Thank you for your ideas.


----------



## glitterjig (Jan 30, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Putting the bike in a stand or just flipping it over is a good idea so that one might see what is going on.
> (Once I had a chain guard fastener interference (larger 24-tooth rear, locknut) that actually seemed to disappear with gravity in the wrong direction?).



I have spent a good deal of time with it flipped over and have compared it to my other 3 Stingrays as well. My repairman repacked/greased bearings just a few days ago. It is very strange that it doesn’t start happening until I have ridden 1 mile. Thank you for your reply. I am grateful to have this forum to turn to.


----------



## glitterjig (Jan 30, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Bad bearing, hub and crank sprocket out of alignment? Hard to tell not much to break down and figure out.



Hub & crank sprocket alignment idea is new to me. Thank you. But would it take a mile of riding to start hearing/feeling that type of issue?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 30, 2022)

glitterjig said:


> Hub & crank sprocket alignment idea is new to me. Thank you. But would it take a mile of riding to start hearing/feeling that type of issue?



not so much, what hub are you running?


----------



## glitterjig (Jan 30, 2022)

View attachment 1560695View attachment 1560695


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 30, 2022)

glitterjig said:


> View attachment 1560695View attachment 1560695



no go ?


----------



## glitterjig (Jan 30, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> no go ?



I’m sorry  - can you see the photo above of the hub now?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 30, 2022)

I agree with getting it on a stand and putting your ear to what is making the noise. There is only so much that can be wrong. Try a deifferent crank and bearings. Cracked crank cup?


----------



## glitterjig (Jan 30, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I agree with getting it on a stand and putting your ear to what is making the noise. There is only so much that can be wrong. Try a deifferent crank and bearings. Cracked crank cup?



All of that has been tried except installing a different crank. Thank you for your reply. I agree there is only so much that can be wrong. It is quite a mystery.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 30, 2022)

Not trying to be a jerk ,but did you replace the crank bearings or just clean up the original?


----------



## glitterjig (Jan 30, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Not trying to be a jerk ,but did you replace the crank bearings or just clean up the original?



My repair guy repacked/greased bearings and found no issues with them, so he did not put new ones in. Thank you and I didn’t think you were being a jerk at all. 😊


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2022)

Maybe check the clearance between the chain and guard including the mounting brackets. Or take the guard off and take the bike for another ride and see if it still makes that metal to metal hooking/slapping noise.

I have multiple Corvette 5 speeds and there is always an issue of the chains hitting the guards and the guard brackets have to be bent. A guard off a non 5 speed Corvette with rub on the chain every time.


----------



## kostnerave (Jan 30, 2022)

It sounds like the chain has a tight spot or there is a high spot on your chain ring. Remove the chain and rotate the cranks, looking straight at the chain ring. If the ring shows a high spot, the center hole may need a little filing. Next, sight the chainring down from the top to see if it runs in plane. If it moves from right to left, take a rubber mallet and true it so it runs straight. Check all of the links in your chain to make sure none of them are binding. If not, install the chain and adjust it to the tight spot, making sure that it isn't binding on the chain ring and is in plane with your rear sprocket. If your a large person, you could simply be flexing the chain ring, causing it to bind on the chain. I hope you can fix it so you can enjoy a ride sans the noise! Cheers.


----------



## StingrayRider (Jan 30, 2022)

Troubleshooting is a process of elimination as Ive found out by working on old chevys, hondas, schwinns and everything in between.
I would start switching parts out with your other bikes. 
I would take the guard off first.
Id start with putting that rear wheel on another one of your bikes.
Changing out the chain next.
Followed by trying another crank, crank sprocket and bearings.
Also make sure its not coming from the front wheel, change it out if you need to.


I had a clicking noise in the front atom hub of my recent apple krate project I could not figure out. Seems there is very little clearance between the backing plate and the hub. In the end, the axle was bent just slightly and as the wheel turned it would rub just slightly and make the noise. Axle went in the vise and straightened just barely and no more noise. I had that wheel off and on a half dozen times before I finally figured it out. 

Good Luck, You'll figure it out.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 30, 2022)

I think what needs replacing here is your mechanic. 

if it were in the crank it would be consistent with your pedaling and it is not. vintage bikes are simple machines and troubleshooting that noise should not be difficult at all.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 30, 2022)

tough to say w/o being there but sounds to me like the master link (wider than the others) might be smacking something then another something every time it comes around


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> tough to say w/o being there but sounds to me like the master link (wider than the others) might be smacking something then another something every time it comes around




Exactly!  👍


----------



## StingrayRider (Jan 30, 2022)

Another thought I had is take it out and ride it (guard removed), as soon as it "warms up and starts making the noise" immediately turn the bike upside down and slowly pedal it while looking closely and see if you can get a better idea of where its coming from.


----------



## J-wagon (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm curious of any changes prior like new driveline components, adjustments to bike, or is this shake down of new build. Sounds like a chain / sprocket issue. When my singlespeed chainline was off, I did get intermittent pop sound will pedaling. The rider weight and other torsion factors into things not detected on workstand. Process of elimination as all the above.
Maybe or maybe not. My diy method of checking chainline alignment is this. Use nonwarped wood yardstick (metal ones too flimsy), lay flat level on front sprocket face and lower other end yardstick down towards rear cog, it should come down onto rear cog with  0 ±  1 or 2 mm gap.

Pic yardstick flush level on front sprocket face:





Pic yardstick flush with rear cog:


----------



## glitterjig (Jan 31, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I think what needs replacing here is your mechanic.
> 
> if it were in the crank it would be consistent with your pedaling and it is not. vintage bikes are simple machines and troubleshooting that noise should not be difficult at all.





rustjunkie said:


> tough to say w/o being there but sounds to me like the master link (wider than the others) might be smacking something then another something every time it comes around





J-wagon said:


> I'm curious of any changes prior like new driveline components, adjustments to bike, or is this shake down of new build. Sounds like a chain / sprocket issue. When my singlespeed chainline was off, I did get intermittent pop sound will pedaling. The rider weight and other torsion factors into things not detected on workstand. Process of elimination as all the above.
> Maybe or maybe not. My diy method of checking chainline alignment is this. Use nonwarped wood yardstick (metal ones too flimsy), lay flat level on front sprocket face and lower other end yardstick down towards rear cog, it should come down onto rear cog with  0 ±  1 or 2 mm gap.
> 
> Pic yardstick flush level on front sprocket face:
> ...



Wow! Thank you J-Wagon!!
Especially for adding photos. Seriously, that was so cool of you. I so appreciate your time. 😘
P.S. This is indeed a new Stingray build with mostly 70’s original parts.


----------



## glitterjig (Jan 31, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I think what needs replacing here is your mechanic.
> 
> if it were in the crank it would be consistent with your pedaling and it is not. vintage bikes are simple machines and troubleshooting that noise should not be difficult at


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 31, 2022)

glitterjig said:


> It is actually very consistent with my pedaling and has a distinct and predictable pattern. Although I am starting to think it is the rear hub. Thank you for your reply and I don’t disagree with all of it. 😉



I must have been watching a different video. good luck.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 31, 2022)

With the consistency of riding event, rear hub would have been my 1st target. I'd pull it clean and check for warn or broken parts.


----------



## glitterjig (Jan 31, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> With the consistency of riding event, rear hub would have been my 1st target. I'd pull it clean and check for warn or broken parts.



Thank you. I am really thinking the same now.


----------



## glitterjig (Feb 1, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Exactly!  👍



I so wish it were just a chain issue, but thank you for your idea.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 1, 2022)

Do you still have a playing card attached with a clothes pin to your back wheel?
We used to do that when we were young and it would recreate one real annoying clicking sound!!!


----------



## videoranger (Feb 1, 2022)

You might try swapping the rear wheel from another sting ray to evaluate if noise is from rear hub. Could be a coaster brake issue.


----------



## Lamont (Feb 1, 2022)

Ive had times when everything appear tight and aligned and clearing the chainguard on the workstand , yet under pedal interference occurs. most often its a slip  in left axle nut under the force of pedal.  

look at the clearance closely on the workstand as fast as you can hand pedal , id bet its the guard. If not  match up the crank clock position to the sound: watch the video and match the sound to the " oClock position " at which the sound occurs.  with the chain off observe the crank while turning for change in height ( out of round ) or side to side wobble.   if you see this , something is wrong with the repack , or chain ring is loose respectively.

Good luck ! its always frustrating to go back/ revisit things already sorted , but you will find it.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 1, 2022)

I looked at one of my Corvette 5 speeds the other night and was surprised to see how close the teeth on the chain ring are to the bottom of the guard. These guards have a bent over tab on the bottom for supporting and the teeth were 3/32" if that from hitting that bent in support tab.

In your video the noise is not a clicking noise, it's a clink clank.......clink clank.  The guard has two support arms going to the mounting tab on the BB. The timing of the clink clank is in tune with the spacing on those support arms. How close is the chain/sprocket to those guard supports?


----------



## Schwinny (Feb 2, 2022)

I had an old bike that had ground a groove on one side of the bearing cup. It wasn't easy to see unless everything was apart and clean. After re- greaseing twice it sounded and felt like a little scrape. But it only started after the bike was ridden for a few minutes....
Also have had loose pedal axle tubes that didn't feel loose but stressed and clicked on rotation but only sometimes.


----------



## HBSyncro (Feb 2, 2022)

Yeah, I would check the pedals ^


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 2, 2022)

I have some hearing problems with the video; perhaps if the clicking noise was better described? 
Was it like a “click, click, click” noise, or a “click-clack, click-clack” or a “clickety-clack, clickety-clack” noise or similar?


----------



## glitterjig (Feb 2, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I have some hearing problems with the video; perhaps if the clicking noise was better described?
> Was it like a “click, click, click” noise, or a “click-clack, click-clack” or a “clickety-clack, clickety-clack” noise or similar?



#2


----------



## glitterjig (Feb 2, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> I had an old bike that had ground a groove on one side of the bearing cup. It wasn't easy to see unless everything was apart and clean. After re- greaseing twice it sounded and felt like a little scrape. But it only started after the bike was ridden for a few minutes....
> Also have had loose pedal axle tubes that didn't feel loose but stressed and clicked on rotation but only sometimes.



I have since discovered there is also a little scrape sound/drag happening that seems to be from the rear hub.


----------



## Coot (Feb 5, 2022)

This is along shot, but is there any chance it's the saddle? Sometimes a saddle will click as it flexes on its springs.

I agree with the other thoughts about the chain hitting something. I've had strange noises appear after a bike is "warmed up". Sometimes that's because I've actually warmed up and am putting a bit more power through the drivetrain.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 5, 2022)

Regrettably, the last time I had a clicking sound, 6-7 years ago, I'd just brought home a Cruiser four. It was like new, as good as it gets especially at seller's ask price; 75 bucks. I'd planned to part it out so, was pretty ecstatic about that deal. When retuned home, took it out for a spin, up and back down my street. It started clicking.

 "No- worries, loose chain, or like new but dried chain or4-speed Nexus needs a lube??? It'll work it's self out in a few, I don't need the chain or can easily lube whatever it is, anyway.  "  I thought. After the 1st trial, took a good look then saw and realized what happened. And a quick  flash-back dashed through my mind:. I had not heard that sound since I was a kid.  'Rushed by the elderly sellers, must have loaded in my Prius by grabbing the chain guard to lay it sideways.'

Nothing like, "Click,,, click,,, click,,, click while scratching a prefect chain guard.  Now, don't have the heart to trash it and I'm stuck with minty, nice left-over China frame, the guard facing out, hanging on a wall.  🙄 .

.

.

.


----------



## Rayzur (Feb 8, 2022)

Properly tightened ?......you do know that the chain needs some slack right?
If the chain is too tight you can get a noise like that . Also if the chain is too dry .


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 8, 2022)

Well any conclusions @glitterjig ?


----------



## PapaPengin (Feb 8, 2022)

Extreme cold weather causes the grease in a hub to stop lubricating. I've gotten 3 complaints within a week of rear coaster brake hubs not working because they are get too cold. Just a thought.


----------



## glitterjig (Feb 16, 2022)

Update: new repairman has had my bike since feb. 5th and has discovered quite a lot of issues that he is now trying to fix including a bent frame. Also - one link from chain was removed. Rear rim, which was recently serviced by the bike builder - (he put coaster brake hub in and new spokes) - needed dishing. But the main issue was the drop out tubes - one is obviously bent out, probably from improper installation of 3 speed hub that was also faulty. That’s why it was replaced.  Bike is still in shop - they have the proper frame shaping device.


----------



## glitterjig (Feb 16, 2022)

Coot said:


> This is along shot, but is there any chance it's the saddle? Sometimes a saddle will click as it flexes on its springs.
> 
> I agree with the other thoughts about the chain hitting something. I've had strange noises appear after a bike is "warmed up". Sometimes that's because I've actually warmed up and am putting a bit more power through the drivetrain.


----------



## glitterjig (Feb 16, 2022)

I wish it was.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 16, 2022)

glitterjig said:


> Update: new repairman has had my bike since feb. 5th and has discovered quite a lot of issues that he is now trying to fix including a bent frame. Also - one link from chain was removed. Rear rim, which was recently serviced by the bike builder - (he put coaster brake hub in and new spokes) - needed dishing. But the main issue was the drop out tubes - one is obviously bent out, probably from improper installation of 3 speed hub that was also faulty. That’s why it was replaced.  Bike is still in shop - they have the proper frame shaping device.



That is a bummer but at least it is getting taken care of. Good luck post pics when you get it back


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 12, 2022)

Look at chain carefully while spinning the crank by hand

Crack in a bottom bracket cup ?  Degrease and inspect with very bright light.


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 12, 2022)

Swapping to a new chain would quickly rule out a stiff link (I've seen that with skiptooth chains).

Also, rebuildable pedals that are missing the lock washer will tighten and make a similar noise.  Swapping the pedals for another set will rule that out.

Just start replacing parts to rule each out.


----------



## glitterjig (May 21, 2022)

Update on Clicking Noise -
It was the rear hub ring not laying flat!!


----------

